# Hocking River 5/30 & 5/31



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well after losing most of my sight 5 years ago I made my 1st wading trips, and holy cow did it feel great. We started in at Hocking College on Saturday and waded to the Plains, We ended up with 27 Bass, 5 Crappie, 3 Bluegill and 1 Catfish between 3 of Us. I threw a black Bitsy Bug with a Zoom super chunk, they threw chubs and minnows. Sunday We started at the mill and went down to Holzer med. We caught 19 Bass 15 Crappie, 6 Cats, 6 Drum 2 Hybrids, I threw a shallow shad rap in baby bass, they threw minnows and worms. all in all it felt really good to get back out, i was kind of emotional startin out. cant wait to get out and push myself to try and do more things


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Good for you!!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Love to hear this! I pray you will have many more fishin adventures to come.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Prayers lifted up, PM me please River.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Prayers lifted up, PM me please River.


how do you pm?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> how do you pm?


Click on the persons avatar, then click on Start a Conversation.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Well after losing most of my sight 5 years ago I made my 1st wading trips, and holy cow did it feel great. We started in at Hocking College on Saturday and waded to the Plains, We ended up with 27 Bass, 5 Crappie, 3 Bluegill and 1 Catfish between 3 of Us. I threw a black Bitsy Bug with a Zoom super chunk, they threw chubs and minnows. Sunday We started at the mill and went down to Holzer med. We caught 19 Bass 15 Crappie, 6 Cats, 6 Drum 2 Hybrids, I threw a shallow shad rap in baby bass, they threw minnows and worms. all in all it felt really good to get back out, i was kind of emotional startin out. cant wait to get out and push myself to try and do more things


you are an inspiration..keep at it..and good luck to you.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Prayers lifted up, PM me please River.


pn sent i think


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Cant imagine what you have gone thru. But getting back on a river must be special. Good luck to you!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

3 dog Ed said:


> Cant imagine what you have gone thru. But getting back on a river must be special. Good luck to you!


special doesnt even come close to itt, before i lost my sight i fished every day now im trying to get out of my comfort zone and try things again


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Riverwader,
I used to read your hocking river posts religiously when I was a student at OU. Many of us missed reading your posts about your relentless success fishing the hocking. I had wondered if you were still in the area fishing as i had not seen you post about the hocking or at all in some time. I am sure the river missed her old friend and I am glad to hear of your incredible triumph. God bless


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Dang I had no idea this was the case. A couple guys in the southeast section said you were the guy to talk to about the hocking when I asked a few questions about a month ago. Now I feel kind of bad for bothering you with PM’s. If I make another trip out there in a few weeks for some more cats you’re welcome to join us if you want. I’ll supply the baits.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

youngunner said:


> Riverwader,
> I used to read your hocking river posts religiously when I was a student at OU. Many of us missed reading your posts about your relentless success fishing the hocking. I had wondered if you were still in the area fishing as i had not seen you post about the hocking or at all in some time. I am sure the river missed her old friend and I am glad to hear of your incredible triumph. God bless


yes still in area i lost my sight, and had some personal problems, but the love of that river was to strong and it helped me through it


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> Dang I had no idea this was the case. A couple guys in the southeast section said you were the guy to talk to about the hocking when I asked a few questions about a month ago. Now I feel kind of bad for bothering you with PM’s. If I make another trip out there in a few weeks for some more cats you’re welcome to join us if you want. I’ll supply the baits.


dont feel bad for bothering me, it actually was nice helpin out, for once someone didnt treat me like i was fraggle, anytime anyone needs help on the hocking i can help


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bank fished the river sunday, caught 3 drum, 2 channels and 4 leatherbacks. man i forgot how bad they stink


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I also like the Hocking my old fishing buddy is almost blind also his vision is like looking the eye of a needle and cant see nothing at night but he still loves to fish he will soon be 80 yrs old. I sure feel for for people that cant see


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

for me, im completely blind in my left eye, and its like im wearing very dark sunglasses in the right. diabetes did a number on me ill be 42 in jan


----------

